# Lying



## Hotbump

When people ask me what I think baby is going to be or what I want I always lie and say boy. I don't want them to know that I long for a little girl incase it turns out to be a boy. I don't want to hear the I'm sorry or the at least you'll be the Queen of the house etc. If only they knew how much I want a baby girl and how much it hurts when people who don't know that I'm pregnant ask me if I don't want a baby girl or if I would ever like to have a baby girl :cry:


----------



## donnarobinson

I no how you feel Hun I hVe three boys no advice but wanted send my Love X


----------



## Taurus8484

I did the same with DS2.....also had gut instinct he was a boy.

OMG Donna.....he is just the cutest...gorgeous xx


----------



## george83

I did the same when I was pregnant with ds3. We stayed team yellow but I was convinced he'd be my third boy. I told everybody the same thing - that I'd thought he'd be a boy and as him and ds2 are so close age wise I'm hoping he is - but inside I was and still am devastated. I long to have my little girl and can not bare other people's insensitive comments.

I'm sure you will love your Lo regardless of gender but it doesn't change how you feel. You're not alone x x


----------



## 3babesforme

i do the same thing, it's a defense mechanism. im pregnant w my third boy and i was sooooo depressed for a while, and every time people asked what i wanted i say boy


----------



## Hotbump

Thanks you guys &#9825; I'm just trying not to get too down incase we hear boy. It's just hard when all the old wise tales and theories are pointing to girl. Plus then I have this feeling it's a girl but then I tell myself yeah right who are you kidding :cry:


----------



## Taurus8484

Baby boys are pretty amazing though.....yeah they are rough and tumble but they are also cute and loving. DS1 said to me the other day "Mummy your my best friend and I love you very much".....made my heart melt. And Ive come around to having boys. I love the fact that I have "brothers". But I do wonder what my little girl would have looked like.....but its not to be. Ive accepted it but doesnt mean I dont wonder what if.


----------



## Gym knickers

I do this. I say I think I'm having another girl and I can only picture myself with girls but I'm sure people know. I just so desperately long for a little blue bundle and I'm so certain it will never happen. I'm making things worse this time as my pregnancy has been so different I keep thinking it could be a boy but deep down I know it isn't. My sis in law also has two girls and I'm positive she will have a boy ( due 3 weeks before me) it will be really hard for either of us if the other does and we both really want a boy-- she's a lot more open about it than I am though.


----------

